# Operating Systems > Windows Internal working of the Command

## fred

What happens inside the DOS operating system when the command DBLSPACE is entered.I want to know the internal working of this command.

----------


## SachinDeo

When the command DBLSPACE is entered the Doublespace Setup program will execute and this will give two choices for the users to choose from. They are namely:
Express Setup
Custom Setup
Generally the Express Setup is chosen and on confirmation of this screen the Doublespace would compress current and normal boot drive.

----------

